# Black and White Oscars



## stevemd24 (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anyone seen Oscars like this before, and does anyone know where to get them....


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Dont no were to get but have seen before not an expert but they could be common osca (wild type) or Astronotus orbicularis or Astronotus crassipinnis wich are regarded as a different species and hard to find. :thumb:


----------



## stevemd24 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just think the pure black and white oscar like this is sexy,


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice looking fish mate but not sure i can find them sexy :lol:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

sexy? WHAT?


----------



## stevemd24 (Oct 6, 2012)

I still want to find out how to get my hands on Oscars this pretty, I ordered some from a dealer, but they have alot of red in them, not even close


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

stevemd24 said:


> I still want to find out how to get my hands on Oscars this pretty, I ordered some from a dealer, but they have alot of red in them, not even close


Did you ask for tiger osca though or wild type. :-?


----------



## stevemd24 (Oct 6, 2012)

i ordered black and white


----------

